# Who's your favorite NCAA Football team



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

jw, mine is USC and has been for years even when they weren't so hot


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, like a lot of people on here know my team is the University of Michigan, makes sense kind of since I live in Michigan and my screen name being what it is. The football team had a tough year by our standards, we lost some close games, won a few other close ones. Still going to a bowl game, but should've had the Big Ten Title at least in my opinion, but at least the hockey team is ranked #1.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Rock, what happened to your #1 Michigan skunks hockey team this weekend? I think their lunch got handed to them by the "real deal" in college hockey. AGAIN! oke:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

So they lost to both Wisconsin and Minnesota. That does suck, but we'll get those Goofers and Chipmunks when it counts most. Do your laughing now because you'll be crying come tournament time.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Good luck, cube12ic. Georgia has had at the very least some pretty decent teams the last handful of years. Problem is your Bulldogs are in one of, if not THE, toughest conference in the country.


----------

